# Stealing Stuff



## GSDCrazy1787 (Sep 26, 2015)

Hello. My boy seems to enjoy stealing stuff. By that I mean if I had a sock on the floor in my bedroom he will take it and just move it to the living room. He doesn't chew it up or anything. He just likes to take it and move it around the house. Almost like he is trying to rearrange my house. 

Now I know I can easily fix the behavior by not putting my socks or clothes on the floor but I would rather look at this as a good time to train him not to touch my clothes. :wink2:

Now to add to the problem it seems like he knows not to steal stuff. In other words, if I have sock laying right in front of me he won't ever touch it. Though if I leave the room he will grab the sock and take it to the living room to start his collection. haha. 

He is a little over one year old and I can proudly say this is the only problem I am dealing with. :grin2:

I would appreciate any suggestions to solve this problem.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

My Sage was the same way, but I'll admit that I never tried to stop it. It was part of her charm, lol. She had a dog door, so I'd find my shoes all lined up out in the yard. One time the Kindle was out there. Not a mark on anything, just relocated. I'm sure someone here can tell you how to fix it though!


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Zack would do the same thing! He stopped now that he's older, not really sure why though. 
Everytime he'd do it though I'd start speaking to him in a 'disappointed' voice and he'd always just leave it and come back for ear scratches. 

Could it be that he's trying to get your attention?


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I call it "puppy geist" as opposed to poltergeist...items mysteriously transported around the house. My favorite part is the toy deposited inside my closet when you can envision a creative mind thinking "that looks WAY more fun than my nyla bone" & abandoning what he came with


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

My dogs steal things with our scent on them.They got chewed up when they were puppies,but now they just move them around the house


----------



## GSDCrazy1787 (Sep 26, 2015)

So basically what I am hearing from everybody is that I will just have to deal with it!

I don't really mind it. I'd only mind it if my stuff got destroyed. But I will just keep on rounding up the socks as he moves them! 

I will admit that I have lost a a few pair because I can find the matching sock...


----------



## CanineKarma (Jan 5, 2016)

Comfort Odor.

Nothing Steals Stuff in the house sent or no sent like a Ferret.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm sure there's a way to stop the behavior. You don't have to live with it. I just never tried to do it!


----------

